# Constrictor knot material Q:



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I am looking to try out the constrictor knot for Tex tube light/pouch attachment. I only have 15 lb bass fishing line on hand, wasn't sure of its suitability for this knot or latex tube material, given the line's stiff nature. Would like suggestions on threads/strings for this knot. Thought of ordering waxed polyester cord or some nice kite string.

Thanks for any advice and your time,

VS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that fishing line will cut your tubing like a razor. The best that I have used is "kitchen twine" that I buy at the dollar store. It is designed to tie up roasts before baking, it appears to be just plain cotton twine.

Forgot to say plain ole rubber bands wrapped and tied with a square knot work very well, if you don't have any you can just cut strips off your tubes and do the same thing.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I use leather stitching twine. Never had one work loose yet


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My favorite is chalk line string.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m using bees waxed cotton twine


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that line might be ok if you use a piece of tube as a sleeve


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I recommend cotton butchers twine, constrictor knot with a tiny drop of finger nail polish on the knot. I use a special knot fixing liquid, but Finger nail polish works fine. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I use cotton twine from Home Depot. It took me a while, but I have overcome two problems I had at first with this method. (1) shortened band life; and (2) knot slipped loose. With a lot of practice I have eliminated both, being a matter of learning just how much to stretch the rubber and just how tight to pull. If you pull too tight or stretch the rubber too much, you get short band life. If you don't stretch the rubber enough or pull the knot tight enough, the knot comes loose.

I haven't had these problems in the last many, many bandsets I've made. And I have quit using a drop of super glue to hold the knot; once you get it right, it isn't necessary. There is no way to teach this skill, however. It just takes a lot of experience and practice. It comes to you through an instinct or "feel" for the materials you're working with. It took me almost a year and probably around 75 or 80 bandsets to acquire it.







(But I'm a little slow.)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I use cotton twine from Home Depot. It took me a while, but I have overcome two problems I had at first with this method. (1) shortened band life; and (2) knot slipped loose. With a lot of practice I have eliminated both, being a matter of learning just how much to stretch the rubber and just how tight to pull. If you pull too tight or stretch the rubber too much, you get short band life. If you don't stretch the rubber enough or pull the knot tight enough, the knot comes loose.
> 
> I haven't had these problems in the last many, many bandsets I've made. And I have quit using a drop of super glue to hold the knot; once you get it right, it isn't necessary. There is no way to teach this skill, however. It just takes a lot of experience and practice. It comes to you through an instinct or "feel" for the materials you're working with. It took me almost a year and probably around 75 or 80 bandsets to acquire it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Dayhiker there is a learning curve to the stretch, there has to be some, but not "maxing" out the stretch of the latex before cinching. And the whole purpose of a constrictor knot is that it is it's own glue. I have never used glue. For me it is only another step I don't want to do. I rarely have a knot come loose. And if I do it was because I was in too much of a hurry and didn't cinch the constrictor knot quite enough. I get some shooting out of it and notice it loosening.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep. Well said. Cotton butchers twine with the proper amount of prestretch has worked well for me


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

A friend of mine has some mil-surp parachute thread in OD. It is nylon. I have used it a few times now with, knock on wood, success. You cut the tag ends and then just get close enough with a lighter to melt the frays and seal the ends. It seems to be working for now. Thanks for the replies.

VS


----------

